# In This Corner with Diego Corrales



## Nagel (Apr 19, 2009)

*In This Corner with Diego Corrales





*
Diego, God Bless him, was demonstrating some interesting things that he would do with his jab. He'd say it's like a rudder, and with his arm extended he would do some interesting things to control his opponent and maneuver into position. He'll use it a lot to feel where they're going to go and pick up some openings off of their reactions. It's definitely a treat to hear what he has to say.

I enjoyed watching this video a lot. Diego came across as a sincerely genial person who was happy to talk about his craft. He'll always be missed.


----------

